# DONGGUAN | Dongjiang Star Complex | 250m | 58 fl | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Another forgotton one

2020-10-27 by 理想久石


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-11-16 by 果城烟雨


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Munwon, another completed building not transfered to dn archives


----------

